# A Thousand Sons Review/Spoilers*



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well its been a long ride of a book but a few minutes ago I finally finished _A Thousand Sons_ and what a ride it was. This is without a doubt the best Horus Heresy book yet, and its going to take a colossal effort to top it.

The book starts off slowly, but builds up to an epic starting battle then throws us right into the action as the Thousand Sons unleash their deadly powers on the Avian-Humans of Shrike alongside the Space Wolves and the Word Bearers, after this the Council of Nikea comes into play and the epic scene of 40k history is told when Magnus takes the dais and gives his speech. 

Sadly the novel is mistaken on the following part as in the novel The Emperor bans sorcery and psykers in the Astartes, yet the true canon is that only sorcery was banned and that psykers were encouraged.

Eventually the book leads to the Razing of Prospero which is beautifully written and features action of titanic proportions, quite literally in fact, with the Warlord Titan Canis Vertex striding through the streets of Tizca, burning the Wolves of Russ to ashes.

The novel's characters are well written and quite likeable but some do not appear as much as they could. The novel is centred around Azhek Ahriman the Chief Librarian of the Thousand Sons, Magnus the Red and the rememberancer Lemuel Gaumon, giving some of the Thousand Sons relatively little time. But the other characters do make their amazing stands in the final battle, Phosis T'kar, Khalophis and Auramagma cutting a swath through the Space Wolves, Silent Sisterhood and the Custodes each in their own way.

For its amazing plot, well-written characters and tragic rendition of the final fate of the most loyal of all the Space Marine Legions I give A Thousand Sons a 9/10. If some other Astartes captains had gained some more appearances it could have made a ten.

Favourite Point: No decision to be made on this one. The counterattack of the Thousand Sons was the greatest part of this novel. Phosis T'kar smashing Space Wolves into bloody pulps with his mind, Auramagma lighting them up like candle wicks and Khalophis burning them to charred cinders was the most satisfying part to read.

However one part stood out amongst them all. Ahriman's final duel with the Space Wolves Rune Priest Ohthere Wyrdmake in the aether. And the final fate of the conniving and treacherous Rune Priest was extremely satisfying, 

Ahriman tearing his soul from his body, shattering his resolve with a spear of truth and then letting the ravenous void-predators feast on the Space Wolf's soul until nothing is left. He earned it.


Low Point: I'd say the only low point of the novel was that many of the Astartes captains did not get very much appearance time. They remained in the background for most of the novel, there was also the relatively slow start. For a few chapters nothing of note happened, it was just introductions and explaining why the Thousand Sons were on Aghoru, necessary I know but still it was a bit dull.


Also I feel this must be said. After reading this novel I must say, I DESPISE the Space Wolves, although I didn't like them before now now I feel I am justified in those feelings. They are barely any better then Orks and actually reminded me more of the savage Greenskins in this novel then honourable Astartes, actually daring to take trophies from fallen Thousand Sons during the Razing. Any Astartes who would wear the skull of his brothers as a trophy like that isn't fit to be in the Imperium.

The behaviour and attitude of Leman Russ did nothing to help his Legion in my eyes, he is openly hypocritical towards psykers, disdaining Magnus yet proudly showing his "Sons of the Storm", and refusing to acknowledge that their power is the same. He also cared little for the galaxy and said that all that mattered was victory, if the galaxy was a wasteland after then that did not matter.

In conclusion Russ and his horde are worse then the Orks in fact. Orks are victims of their nature but Russ and his barbarians can pass for human, they have better choices available to them yet they refuse to take them. If I had it my way the Thousand Sons would have been sacking Fenris.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Very good review, indepth but not too spoiler-y.

Sadly you're mistaken about the novel being mistaken regarding the banning of Librarians- they were banned by the Emperor, only Astropaths and Navigators were spared.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The one thing I disagree with is all the SW hate. While I am a SW fanboy, I am impartial enough to realise that this book was written as a "twin" so to speak, told from one side of the conflict. If not for Abnett's unfortunate circumstances we would already have had both sides of the story. 

I'm pretty sure _Prospero Burns_ will depict the TS as maniac witches too arrogant and mired in the warp to care about the effects of the powers they unleash. Remember, this was a legion that unknowingly befriended and were guided by demons.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

This was my first Horus Heresy book and I practically couldn't stop reading it. The characters, even for Astartes, were great and the Thousand Sons are a legion I've always been interested in. The relationship between Magnus and his sons was interesting and made the end even more bitter. 

As for the Space Puppies I don't understand why they are the new bandwagon but Prospero Burns will be interesting to say the least. Wyrdmake is a complete moron but I must say that Russ was definitely intimidating. I also felt bad when Phosis T'Kar did his last stand (I think it was him) and frankly Magnus could have grown a pair faster but either way...Great read and good review.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The one thing I disagree with is all the SW hate. While I am a SW fanboy, I am impartial enough to realise that this book was written as a "twin" so to speak, told from one side of the conflict. If not for Abnett's unfortunate circumstances we would already have had both sides of the story.
> 
> I'm pretty sure _Prospero Burns_ will depict the TS as maniac witches too arrogant and mired in the warp to care about the effects of the powers they unleash. Remember, this was a legion that unknowingly befriended and were guided by demons.


True but the way A Thousand Sons was written, I dont think that Prospero Burns can redeem the Space Wolves. In this book they seemed more like the Chaos marines then the Thousand Sons. The Space Wolves burnt buildings, pillaged them, turned the dead into trophies and opened fire on innocent civilians.



Smokes said:


> This was my first Horus Heresy book and I practically couldn't stop reading it. The characters, even for Astartes, were great and the Thousand Sons are a legion I've always been interested in. The relationship between Magnus and his sons was interesting and made the end even more bitter.
> 
> As for the Space Puppies I don't understand why they are the new bandwagon but Prospero Burns will be interesting to say the least. Wyrdmake is a complete moron but I must say that Russ was definitely intimidating. I also felt bad when Phosis T'Kar did his last stand (I think it was him) and frankly Magnus could have grown a pair faster but either way...Great read and good review.


Very true. Magnus had a very good relationship with his Astartes, although Uthizzar's murder shattered that. After Magnus killed Uthizzar he dropped quite a lot in my eyes, even if he was in a haze and despondent, Captain Uthizzar did not even remotely deserve that.


Also this book has given us some insight into one of the most mysterious chapters of the Space Marines, the Blood Ravens. This is an exert from the novel, a prophecy by Kallista Eris.



'It's too late... the Wolf is at the door and it hungers for blood. Oh, Throne... no, the blood!. The Ravens, I see them too. The lost sons and a Raven of blood. They cry out for salvation and knowledge, but it is denied!. A brother betrayed, a brother murdered. The worst mistake for the noblest reason!. It cannot happen, but it must!'

An ominous prophecy, this lends credit to the Blood Raven's origin as a loyalist splinter of the Thousand Sons, or the Word Bearers. As for the brother betrayed, a brother murdered part I think she is talking about Gabriel Angelos and Isador Akios, it fits perfectly.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> In this book they seemed more like the Chaos marines then the Thousand Sons. The Space Wolves burnt buildings, pillaged them, turned the dead into trophies and opened fire on innocent civilians.


What they seemed was more like the original concept of a space marine, psychopathic killers designed for one thing, the total annihilation of the enemies of the Imperium. 

Remember, they don't see the natives of Prospero as innocent civilians, but as the gene stock from which the TS are derived. People who dabbled in warp craft even before the arrival of Magnus, and consort daily with the witches that are the TS. 

Whatever the Emperor's original order was regarding the capture of Magnus and how it may have been corrupted or misconstrued along the way, the SW came to regard everything related to the TS as enemies of the Emperor, and that can only mean one thing. Utter destruction.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> [
> 
> Low Point: I'd say the only low point of the novel was that many of the Astartes captains did not get very much appearance time. They remained in the background for most of the novel, there was also the relatively slow start. For a few chapters nothing of note happened, it was just introductions and explaining why the Thousand Sons were on Aghoru, necessary I know but still it was a bit dull.


I disagree on several levels

I dont think it was a slow start as it introduced so many new facts and levels to the thousand sons. We knew nothing of the corvidae and the other temples before and hence I had to re read the beginning just to get the gist.

What the book could have done with was a little glossary at the back just to give you some easy reference way of understanding all the new terms. I still feel that the beginning was brilliant showing the intellctual brotherhood between the thousand sons, whilst subtly hinting at there arrogance and pride.

As for Russ's hypocrisy, he did not understand or know of the warp. Magnus was taught of this by the emperor yet even Horus was unaware of chaos's existance, thus I can forgive Russ, especially if rune priests already had powers and he was taught that it came from the energy of Fenris himself.

As for being worse than orks, his legion are combatitive and though I have no love for the wolves of Fenris Magnus saw Russ as beneath him, a barbarian and savage whilst he detested and feared the sorcery Magnus used. It was a stand off, a lack of respect between such great beings is begging for a fight

I completly agree with Khorne's fist we will see a completely different tact in Prospero Burns and you will find the thousand sons to be disgusting mutants, of that I have no doubt.

As for the astartes captain, i think there was a good balance, Ahriman had to be the centre as he was the chosen of Magnus whilst I would have found it laborious if we had seen more of the other captains. the bits we saw showed insight to their power, their intellect and their arrogance.

Glossary aside, the book was almost flawless
9.5/10


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The original yes but that has evolved quite a lot. Space Marines are the valiant knights of the Imperium and have codes of honour. The Space Wolves seemed to disregard everything that the other Legions practice. They were almost like the World Eaters, except there was order in them, just barely.

Yeah but their is a difference. The people of Prospero barely even fought back, and only soldiers. If Fenris were invaded then every single person would fight. The Space Wolves see civilians as warriors, which is the wrong point of view. Russ even wanted the Rememberancers to fight.

Horus was mainly responsible for fooling Leman Russ but Constantin Valdor also played his role, subtly suggesting that Magnus should die rather then be captured, and encouraging Russ to make his own call.

The Space Wolves were unrelenting in this battle, disregarding every code of honour and even unknowingly the Emperor's will, and acting more like Chaos Marines then the Thousand Sons ever have. So it was very nice when Magnus descended from the Pyramid of Photep and massacred hundreds of Space Wolves in an instant, and then did it again and again. He must have killed at least a thousand.

We'll see. _Prospero Burns_ will paint the Thousand Sons as the monsters. Most likely it will include new Thousand Sons as arrogant jerks, but in truth I liked the arrogant Thousand Sons. They had the right to be proud, they were one of the most powerful Legions. But really I never liked the Space Wolves before, after I read about Prospero and the Thousand Sons I never cared for the Wolves but now I feel that im justified in that.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

not a bad review LotN, i agree with others here in that prospero burns will really be interesting to see how Sir Dan can undo the damage done on the space puppies in this book. after finishing this book i just HATED the space wolves.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty good review, though there is one thing I would like to point out to all of those who read it and come out despising the Space Wolves. Keep in mind that when you write a novel from the point of view of a particular force or group, your taking all of their point of view. The Space Wolves could have been so savage and barbaric simply because thats how the more 'noble' and better educated Thousand Sons looked at them.

Its the same as how Prospero Burns will likely depict the Thousand Sons as monsters in their own right; and from their point of view it will be accurate just as the Wolves being savages is accurate in this book.


For me, the three saddest parts of the story were when Ahriman tore the truth in his battle with Wyrdmaker, the battle between Russ and Magnus, and the very end of the book when the spell to save the legion was revealed.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> not a bad review LotN, i agree with others here in that prospero burns will really be interesting to see how Sir Dan can undo the damage done on the space puppies in this book. after finishing this book i just HATED the space wolves.


Anyone can hate the Space Wolves AFTER reading this book, its tough to hate them BEFORE but I did.

In truth even before this book I hated the Space Wolves for Prospero, even when Prospero hadn't been given in this detail I still was on the Thousand Son's side.



darkreever said:


> Pretty good review, though there is one thing I would like to point out to all of those who read it and come out despising the Space Wolves. Keep in mind that when you write a novel from the point of view of a particular force or group, your taking all of their point of view. The Space Wolves could have been so savage and barbaric simply because thats how the more 'noble' and better educated Thousand Sons looked at them.
> 
> Its the same as how Prospero Burns will likely depict the Thousand Sons as monsters in their own right; and from their point of view it will be accurate just as the Wolves being savages is accurate in this book.
> 
> For me, the three saddest parts of the story were when Ahriman tore the truth in his battle with Wyrdmaker, the battle between Russ and Magnus, and the very end of the book when the spell to save the legion was revealed.


Ill admit that certain Space Wolves, Wyrdmake, were made total assholes to make the Thousand Sons seem better by comparison but I didnt like any of the Space Wolves in the novel, especially Russ. I kept wishing that Magnus would just flay Russ with his powers.

I thought the saddest parts were when Magnus killed Uthizzar, when Phosis T'kar mutated and died willingly, and when the Space Wolves started killing the Thousand Sons. 

Conversely my favourite parts were when the Thousand Sons unleashed their powers and massacred the attackers, like when Phosis T'kar killed at least six Silent Sisters with headshots was epic!, oh hell everything that Phosis T'kar did during that battle was epic!, and when Magnus killed both of Russ's wolf brothers Freki and Geri. Though the two best parts of the book were Ohthere Wyrdmake's death, very fitting and deserving. And of course when Khalophis took over the Warlord Titan Canis Vertex and it immolated, then started slaughtering the attackers. A giant flaming titan striding across the battlefield, hard to imagine a more amazing sight in 40k.

One thing that im still surprised about is Azhek Ahriman. Its hard to believe that the friendly, cautious and quite humble Astartes is now a travelling marauder, stealing knowledge and destroying it. Pre-Heresy Ahriman and Post-Heresy Ahriman are absolutely nothing alike.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Anyone can hate the Space Wolves
> One thing that im still surprised about is Azhek Ahriman. Its hard to believe that the friendly, cautious and quite humble Astartes is now a travelling marauder, stealing knowledge and destroying it. Pre-Heresy Ahriman and Post-Heresy Ahriman are absolutely nothing alike.


To quote from Soul Hunter; _how times change_.

Ahriman was a good person at one point, but the betrayal seemingly wrought by the Emperor which turned out to be Horus, the betrayal of Magnus doing what he did, the damnation he caused the legion afterwords, the exile that was his punishment, and ten thousand years of learning just how much you were a pawn in the downfall of everything, that it was your fault. These things and more, they have a way of eroding and changing even the best in the end.


----------

